# Bintara [brewery Review] Good And Really Bad



## sicklizard (24/3/09)

During the Tastes of Rutherglen (VIC) weekend recently we took the option to sample the wares of Vintara winery which incorporates the Bintara brewery relocated from central Rutherglen to a lovely site out of town. The setting is great, the seating area is spacious with a good view of the brewing equipment, food was sensational, wine fantastic and service excellent but, and it pains me to say this, the beer was appalling. Myself, my wife and her brother are all home brewers and we know from our own stuff ups what bad beer tastes like, and we all agreed the beer on that day tasted like some of our worst brews. Specifically, the Pilsener had a flavour that I find in my own lighter brews (pale ales and lagers), and although I can drink it, I never allow it to be sampled by even close friends. I mostly brew dark ales which always come out fine.

So here's the real reason for this post. While I am sure Bintara will sort it out, what I would really like to know is that if anyone else has tried Bintara pilsenser recently (on tap that is, I don't know i f the same flavour comes through in the bottles, I certainly hope not) and experienced the same thing, I'd love to know what the cause of it is so that I can avoid it in my next pale ale. 

I realise it's a long shot but I'd love to know what that flavour is and the cause. 
Ben


----------



## stew41 (24/3/09)

Fair assessment Ben.

I reckon this mob has been well below par for more than a few years.


----------



## bconnery (24/3/09)

I can't speak for on tap but someone bought a few bottles to the Xmas case swap here in QLD and they tasted like infected extract beers to me. 
If stillscottish reads this he might add more...It was a large night full of quality beers, the Bintaras just weren't amongst them...


----------



## neonmeate (24/3/09)

how these guys can brew beer that tastes of toejam CONSISTENTLY for at least the last 5 years is beyond me. do they drink their own beer?


----------



## sicklizard (24/3/09)

neonmeate said:


> how these guys can brew beer that tastes of toejam CONSISTENTLY for at least the last 5 years is beyond me. do they drink their own beer?



hmmm, although I've never tried toejam I reckon you've hit the nail on the head. However, what do reckon causes that flavour!! And yes, I tried their beer in 2007 and had a similar experience. A real shame.
B


----------



## stew41 (24/3/09)

I'd put Dark Isle from Tassie in the same boat. Consistently churns out rubbish with the same infections year after year...........do they actually try their own beers?


----------



## Juddy (24/3/09)

Was there that very weekend and was amazed!

Tried the wheat! 

The barman had to pour about 1lt of beer from the tap to get my small sample due to frothing. The taste was horrible! I'm not the biggest wheat fan to begin with so passed this as 'just another funny tasting wheat beer'! When asked about the amount of wastage I was told that it was due to the beer being served directly from the fermentation vessel.

On to the Pilsner!

Much the same as the wheat! Poured better but tasted like dettol! Tried to explain to my non brewing companions that there was simply something not right with this beer! Everyone tasted the same thing, and believed it to be terrible! Decided to give them one last go...

The dark!!!

Asked what style of dark beer it was?
Oh its a stout
Was told they had 3 beers on tap that day, and the previous 2 had been shockers! When I went to try the 3'rd they told me it infact wasn't from the tap but rather it was some stubbies they had on premise. Nothing ventured nothing gained I agreed to try one! Do you want it cold, was the reply? Yes I answered with baited breath! When the stubbie arrived it was diligently divided between the 5 adults present, and the overwhelming answer was that the stout was by far their best beer! However, we all agreed that as a stout it was weak and incipient, and the same dettol flavour persisted! It was only the stronger flavour of the dark grains that slightly hid the infection that was so clearly present in all of their offerings that day!

I cannot be any clearer. The beer served on that day was a disgrace! As a very average home brewer I would be embarrassed to serve beer of the same quality! It was terrible! Having said that, now let me say this; the only positive of the trip was the location! Open shaded areas with tables you could drive your car up too and sweeping vistas of the surrounding lands.

Promised a lot and delivered next to nothing...

Cheers

Juddy


----------



## Barry (25/3/09)

If it tasted like dettol it could indicate wild yeast infection ie phenolic. Other infections can also cause this. It is not good regardless Could be a problem with not rinsing their sanitiser enough?


----------



## stillscottish (25/3/09)

bconnery said:


> I can't speak for on tap but someone bought a few bottles to the Xmas case swap here in QLD and they tasted like infected extract beers to me.
> If stillscottish reads this he might add more...It was a large night full of quality beers, the Bintaras just weren't amongst them...



Not much more I can add. The dark beer I had on tap down there, the barman said it had won a number of awards, was his favourite and he had some every day. To me it tasted like a kit stout with a helping of vegemite and molasses. I thought I'd give them a try and came away with a mixed six pack. Had one and it was shite. Some were used as examples of what not to brew at the case swap. I have two left and I really don't want to drink them. I think the brewers there must have taste bud issues. You've got to wonder if they stuck their fingers up their arses and licked them, would they taste like paddle pops?

And don't get me started on Buffalo Brewery.
Too late.
Three of us were there, three different beers tried, three glasses left unfinished. Surely if your Pilsner has the clarity of a weizen and tastes of medicine you might wonder about what's going on?
At least they had a bit of consistency across the range. The wheat looked like the pilsner and tasted pretty much the same........

Campbell


----------



## Thirsty Boy (26/3/09)

These problems are far from temporary at either of Bintara or the Buffalo - 

the good ones wouldn't be so special if they were all good though, would they?


----------



## KingPython (26/3/09)

Okay who are the good ones? I think only Redoak qualifies across most of their range.


----------



## Ronin (26/3/09)

King Python said:


> Okay who are the good ones? I think only Redoak qualifies across most of their range.



Red Hill. I've tasted all their regulars but not all their seasonals, but the one's I have tasted have been very good.

I did have a Bintara Dark ale/Porter that wasn't too bad once, about 5 years ago.


----------



## stew41 (27/3/09)

Ronin said:


> Red Hill. I've tasted all their regulars but not all their seasonals, but the one's I have tasted have been very good.
> 
> I did have a Bintara Dark ale/Porter that wasn't too bad once, about 5 years ago.



Definitely Red Hill but also Murrays and I'd put 3 Ravens in the mix, albeit at a lower notch. There are a few average beers in the Red oak line-up (IMHO) but a long way from compete duds.


----------



## AussieGuy (2/4/09)

I would have to 100% agree with the OP. Bintara has fantastic food and is a nice place to chill on a weekend, but thats about it. Last time I went there, I tried 2 off their beers to be that disappointed that I left them on the outside table and drove off. Hopefully they got the message that their beer taste so poor that i rather not drink it.


----------



## wabster (2/4/09)

+1 for consistently horrid beers.

My wife and I visited Bintara May 08 and I tried to be positive. I hadn't tasted any wines or beers that day, and this was around noon. There was a customer there negotiating a function to be held there, as the site itself is quite nice. The guy-manager type there was emphatic they could not BYO any grog, including beer, and you could tell the customer was trying to negotiate around this somehow. It should have been a warning hahaha.

The same guy, handling the samples for which we paid of course, really didn't seem to give a rat's arse about the beer or our comments. I was literally gagging, and my wife spat it out claiming she was driving.

Every beer I tried in their sampler was crap, infected or with an unpleasant aftertaste. They had a stout/dark beer which was only just drinkable, but was the best of a bad bunch.

Never again for us, I've spoken to a few people at the ANHC and all conclude it is dreadfully amateurish operation. How the heck do they stay afloat financially?

Wifey and I speculated that maybe wild wine type yeasts had infiltrated the beer operation, but that is the best excuse we could think of.

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## Kai (2/4/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> These problems are far from temporary at either of Bintara or the Buffalo -
> 
> the good ones wouldn't be so special if they were all good though, would they?



In a perfect world, every one would be special.


----------



## AussieGuy (2/4/09)

Not far from Binara is Bridge Road Brewers (Beechworth), which in my opinion is the best in the North East Vic area. Cant go past their wheat beer.


----------



## MarkBastard (2/4/09)

Someone should forward this thread on to these guys.


----------



## brettprevans (2/4/09)

yup mky old man was wrapped with self after hhe bought a mixed slab worth of craftbeers. it was bintara and most of them tasted infected to me. the wheat was really bad. i told him to take them back (although he had bought them straight from the brewery) but of course he didnt.

someone should tell them. cause if they never knew then they cant do anything about it.


----------



## staggalee (2/4/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> yup mky old man was wrapped with self after hhe bought a mixed slab worth of craftbeers. it was bintara and most of them tasted infected to me. the wheat was really bad. i told him to take them back (although he had bought them straight from the brewery) but of course he didnt.
> 
> someone should tell them. cause if they never knew then they cant do anything about it.



Since you can speak from actual experience of their products, why don`t you let them know?
Keep us informed of their reply.

stagga.


----------



## mikem108 (2/4/09)

Had the same experience at Boyntons brewery, the pilsner was just awful, I think poor fermentation with s23 was the culprit, have been too scared to try the Ale which is still in my fridge.


----------



## KingPython (2/4/09)

We should just rename this thread which breweries to avoid.


----------



## Mercs Own (2/4/09)

I first went to Bintara in 2005 and sampled all the beers in an afternoon session. They were all of pretty low quality and to this day I cannot bring myself to try another one. Well almost - Some one gave me a Bintara stout which I shuddered in fright about giving it a go but I did....Two mouthfuls swallowed the rest went down the drain. Shame.

I heartily agree and IMHO I happily stand by the statement - Redhill Beers across the board are bloody fantastic - quality, drinkability, enjoyability, flavour...all of them are great. AND I love their seasonals - Temptation being my favourite, Belgian Blonde my next, Xmas stout....hey I just remembered I have a xmas stout (750ml) in the fridge...gotta go no time like the present!


----------



## jonbob (2/4/09)

It's a shame when people say "I don't like that micro-brewery crap, I'll stick to Carlton Draught" and they have the right idea  
There are some good breweries out there that can be shocking inconstant with their beers, each 6 pack is like a lucky dip, will it be the good stuff, or over/under carbed ( I'm looking at you Holgate...) I think this is almost worse than just being crap all the time


----------



## Mercs Own (2/4/09)

jon said:


> It's a shame when people say "I don't like that micro-brewery crap, I'll stick to Carlton Draught" and they have the right idea
> There are some good breweries out there that can be shocking inconstant with their beers, each 6 pack is like a lucky dip, will it be the good stuff, or over/under carbed ( I'm looking at you Holgate...) I think this is almost worse than just being crap all the time



I guess that means you get your beer perfect every time? It is an art and a craft and sadly sometimes hit and miss. I recently had a Mountain Goat that went down the drain as it was way over carbonated - something that you would think you wouldnt get from them or Holgate etc and frustrating when you do. Probably makes the good stuff all the better and the truth is the inconsistent beers are far and fewer between than the just plain bad.


----------



## jonbob (2/4/09)

Mercs Own said:


> I guess that means you get your beer perfect every time? It is an art and a craft and sadly sometimes hit and miss. I recently had a Mountain Goat that went down the drain as it was way over carbonated - something that you would think you wouldnt get from them or Holgate etc and frustrating when you do. Probably makes the good stuff all the better and the truth is the inconsistent beers are far and fewer between than the just plain bad.


I never meant to imply my beer was perfect, it's not even close to theirs, that's why I keep buying  
It's just particularly with Holgate it seems I'll buy one six pack, it will be perfect, the next time not quite so good, the next time perfect. Very frustrating for one of the best micros around.


----------



## mash head (2/4/09)

May be they are working on the theory that you can sell one beer to every customer they will make money but damn they must be shocking reading some of the testimonies I dont think they will be getting any repeat clientel. The scotsman nearly made me piss myself , smellly paddle pops. Happpy brewing Greg :lol:


----------



## smudge (2/4/09)

Bintara, Bridge Rd & Bright Brewery are only a short drive for me. I would score them out of 10 as 2,9,6 respectively.

I have only been to Bintara in their new location (out of town) and thought their focus was more on the food/tourism thing
rather than the beer.

I tried to make homebrewer small talk with the person I thought had most to do with the brewing and was underwhelmed. They
have some nice bling but the serving tanks are 10m from the taps and the lines run across the roof to a little island bar. This
in itself is not a problem but the beer seems to be a secondary consideration.

On a positive note, I saw a pallet of Joe White and knowing I was short at home asked if I could buy a bag. "No problem" was
the answer. "How much?" asks me. "Don't know" says the 'brewer'. In the end we agreed on a price and I drove home with 
some grain.


The beer is pretty much shite. I think it is more from a lack of technical knowhow (dry yeasts for the lager, huge serving
tanks that must sit for months before they are emptied, litres sitting in those suspended lines at ambient temps for ages and 
a complete disregard for the normal CIP practices that are the foundation of a great micro.

If you want great beer (the usual pale ales, porters etc but also saisons, bier de gardes) and only have three days to visit the 
three micro's.......spend all three days in Beechworth.

No affiliation etc.....

Cheers,
smudge


----------



## Rutherglen Rambler (4/6/10)

I read the other week in our local paper that they are no longer brewing beer.

According to the owner they conducted "marketing research" which apparently told them that there was no money to be made in the beer side of the business!

Of course, it couldn't be anything to do with the shite they're trying to pass off as beer could it? :unsure:


----------



## brettprevans (4/6/10)

staggalee said:


> Since you can speak from actual experience of their products, why don`t you let them know?
> Keep us informed of their reply.
> 
> stagga.


since this thread has arisen again...

i did inform them stagga. got a generic BS reply. 

which according to ritherglen rambler is a moot point now as they have given up brewing.


----------



## staggalee (4/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> since this thread has arisen again...
> 
> i did inform them stagga. got a generic BS reply.
> 
> which according to ritherglen rambler is a moot point now as they have given up brewing.


They probably thought they were doing allrite till you told them otherwise :lol: 

stagga.


----------

